# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Imazhe- koncept krijimi

## benseven11

Vitra Uten.Silo

----------


## benseven11



----------


## benseven11

tel spiralor(slinky)

----------


## benseven11

Cengel poshte tavolines per te mbajtur kabllot e kompjuterit

Organizo kabllot me etiketa plastike amballazhi buke

Perdor binder clips per te mbajtur kokat e kabllove ne tavoline

----------


## benseven11

Mbajtese telefoni plastike krijuar nga kontenier plastik shampo Johnson&Johnson
Ideja eshte te vendosesh kontenierin e prere
te foleja e rrymes dhe aty te karikosh telefonin.Telefoni futet ne kontenier dhe lihet aty deri sa telefoni te karikohet komplet.

Ngjit shporta me materiale ne pegbord

----------


## benseven11

si te organizoj kabllot mbrapa kompjuterit?

http://www.wikihow.com/Organize-and-...nder-Your-Desk
Tavoline qe paloset dhe vihet ne mur,per te 
krijuar hapesire.
http://i0.wp.com/cdn.makezine.com/up...size=550%2C825
Alvin Spin-O-Tray, Color Black
Per te mbajtur lapsa, stilolapsa dhe kanceleri te imta,vegla etj

----------


## benseven11



----------


## benseven11

revolver-rosewood-finish-desktop-organizer

----------


## benseven11

ClosetMaid SuperSlide 5-8 ft


---------------------------

Easy Track RB1460-C 4-to-8-Foot Deluxe Tower, Cherry

----------


## benseven11

Thika gjate prerjes thek edhe buken
Ide gjeniale.


Bukur ,koncept shume kreativ.

----------


## benseven11

Pirun,fut gishtin lart dhe e mban pirunin me nje gisht

----------


## benseven11

Key smart mbledh komplet celsat





----

----------


## benseven11

Biciklete fleksible qe mbeshtillet

Kurore dreri per te mbajtur telefonin te priza.

Dispenser kafeje, makaronash,orizi me filxhan
qelqi te integruar ne fund

----------


## benseven11

Masko,fshih kabllot me nje gardh te bardhe miniature anash murit.

Unaze ngrohese ushqimi per piknik,shume bukur.

----------


## benseven11

Krevat me akuarium,shume perrallore.

Shandelier qe projekton ne mure hije pemesh

Pishine qe vazhdon jashte

----------


## benseven11

Cdo gje eshte varja,lol
Imazh varja.

Rere nga plazhi(sand) poshte kembeve

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## benseven11

Tub ku kalon macja

----------


## benseven11

Tavoline qe konvertohet ne bilardo


Krevat/kolltuk hamok

----------


## benseven11

Hapesire Ruajtjeje poshte shkalleve

Kinema jashte

Ping Pong te dera

----------


## benseven11



----------

